# Basement/Cellar Coffee Shop



## jaymanchester (Sep 15, 2014)

I was wondering what people thought about opening a coffee shop in a basement. The space I have found is in a good location, and is pretty spacious, and has a good noticeable entrance and shop window leading to the stairs but I have my reservations.

1. No natural light.

2. People (well I) like to look in and check the place out before going in. Suppose you could use that to your favour as well.

What are people's views? Visited any basement cafés before. Positive/negative points?

Any feedback would be great.

Jay


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I did a bit of a stint in Glasgow....... and there are several streets where the basements are all bars/cafes/restaurants and cool hanging out haunts.....

So I guess it would depend on what else is around you!


----------



## Eskimoba (Sep 21, 2014)

Hello, I am in the process of opening a coffee shop in a basement.

I also had major reservations at first, however, after what I suppose you could call market research (or just asking customers in my other shop!) I found that 95% of them were very open to the idea.

The main criticism was what to do with prams etc so we have created a secure area at the top of the stairs where they can be left.

I also agree about looking in to a place before going in, so we have installed a cctv screen outside (so people can see if we are full/ too busy etc)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Drewster said:


> I did a bit of a stint in Glasgow....... and there are several streets where the basements are all bars/cafes/restaurants and cool hanging out haunts.....
> 
> So I guess it would depend on what else is around you!


I like dingy, dark, subterranean venues for drinking/partying in - for me a cafe should be light, airy, 'fresh' feeling. Can't really reconcile that with a basement with no windows


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Just a punter me...

Can think of several places that have an upstairs at street level and a downstairs. When I have the choice, I always prefer the upstairs - more airy, less claustrophobic, unless... downstairs is a quiet refuge. So clearly a subconscious preference.

I think the 'cavern' idea is appealing as a nightclub venue but not so sure about a daytime business. Plus, very difficult to spill over onto tables and chairs outside, or have an Italian style coffee window out to the street both of which could increase your turnover per sqft.

Just a punter, not a shop owner but I'd think hard. Rent would have to be very appealing.

Best of luck with your new venture. Always so impressed by anyone taking the leap into owning and operating a business that provides a living to others.


----------



## jaymanchester (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi, thanks for the great replies. I will take them all on board. I suppose a lot would come down to the actual space, design, usage and particular offering. Lots to consider.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Flat Caps Coffee in Newcastle is hidden in the basement of a shop via a spiral staircase (it really has no street level presence). It can feel claustrophobic however on the other hand when in there it also feels like you've found a hidden gem


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I've seen an interesting (revitalised) idea today. The coffee shop by day that turns into coffee and desert by evening. It's apparently attracting a combination of pre-outing clubbers and post dinner couples.

The guy reckoned it hinged on being seen on the way to the restaurant/pre-club pub. Also that people were looking for an alternative to booze although he was considering a license for digestifs.

Not strictly on topic but his open frontage was giving him options to earn more £turnover per £rent.


----------



## jaymanchester (Sep 15, 2014)

I like the evening coffee and dessert concept. Thanks again for the replies. I will let you know if I go ahead with it!


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

it really depends on the appeal of such shop. look at the attendant in london. the space makes it distinguishable and trendy.

R


----------



## Barry Cook (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Jay

I think it will really depend on the type of shop you will be creating.

If you're looking to just open a run-of-the-mill outlet (i.e. looking to compete with mainstream), then traditionally it is incredibly difficult to make it work from a basement or 1st floor unit, as the general public do not like leaving the ground floor - this is the reason the rent & rates will be lower than surrounding ground floor units.

BUT if you are making plans to open somewhere more stylish, and you are good enough to make your customers hunt you out then maybe, just maybe, it could work. Remember it will be incredibly hard work and you will be working a lot more hours than you probably think you will. Please don't hide under the illusion that it'll be a 9-5 job!!! But then again, hopefully you will be aware of this anyway

Good luck!


----------

